# Meredith Monk



## Albert7

In my opinion, she is the Rauschenberg of classical music composition.

Vocals and modal harmony is a brilliant mix from her.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meredith_Monk


----------



## Nereffid

Ah, Meredith Monk's a legend in her own right - no need for spurious comparisons.
She's the _Meredith Monk_ of classical music!


----------



## violadude

This is a really groovin piece I know by her

Urban March


----------



## SanAntone

A wonderful composer. Her work combines music, theatre, and dance, and she is primarily known for her vocal innovations, including a wide range of extended techniques.

Some major works:

_*Atlas*_, An Opera in Three Parts for 18 voices 2 keyboards, clarinet, bass clarinet, sheng, bamboo sax, 2 violins, viola, 2 cellos, French horn, percussion, shawm (1991)
_*Turtle Dreams*_ (Waltz) for 4 voices and 2 electric organs (1980)
*Book of Days* for 25 voices, synthesizer, piano or 7 voices, synthesizer (Chamber Version) (1985)
*Possible Sky *for orchestra and voices (commissioned by Michael Tilson Thomas for the New World Symphony, 2003)
*Stringsongs* for string quartet (commissioned by the Kronos Quartet, 2004)

*Piano Songs* is a studio album by pianists Bruce Brubaker and Ursula Oppens performing music composed by Meredith Monk, released on March 24, 2014 by ECM New Series.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for this thread. I only heard one of her songs, where the lyrics were "I'm a needy woman. I'm a greedy woman." I thought the lyric was so trite, I never went beyond it. I guess I had a bad introduction.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Is Meredith Monk related to Thelonious Monk?
https://www.answers.com/Q/Is_Meredith_Monk_related_to_Thelonious_Monk


----------

